# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ - Bình Phước

## nguyetnt

> _Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Mỹ Lệ
> 
> 04 Nguyễn Huệ - Phước Long - Bình Phước
> 
> Tel: (0651) 778 360 - Fax: (0651)776 206_



Là một trong số ít khu du lịch còn giữ được hệ sinh thái nước ngọt, sự đa dạng của hệ sinh học và tính nguyên sơ của tài nguyên thiên nhiên, khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ toạ lạc tại xã Long Hưng (Phước Long) đã, đang được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước biết đến.





Nếu đi theo tour du lịch, từ thành phố Hồ Chí Minh, du khách sẽ mất khoảng hai tiếng rưỡi đồng hồ để đến xã Minh Hưng (Bù Đăng). Sau đó, du khách sẽ được thăm thú cảnh sắc thiên nhiên và dạo bằng đò trên lòng hồ thuỷ điện Thác Mơ, với núi rừng hùng vĩ, nước trong xanh và những luồng gió mát rượi như đưa con người về với chốn bồng lai tiên cảnh. Rời lòng hồ thuỷ điện Thác Mơ, du khách được thưởng ngoạn ở khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ. Được xây dựng trên diện tích hơn 60 ha, khu du lịch này có lợi thế về đường giao thông đi lại, các yếu tố lịch sử và hệ sinh thái hấp dẫn. Toàn bộ khu du lịch trải rộng hai bên bờ suối, uốn lượn như mái tóc của người phụ nữ đương thì. Những cánh đồng chè, cây ăn trái, và nhiều loại cây rừng vẫn còn xanh tốt và chiếc cầu khỉ chênh vênh, lắc lẻo qua các lòng hồ tạo cho du khách cảm giác thích thú, như trở về với thiên nhiên yên tịnh, thoáng mát, bỏ đi mọi ưu phiền của đời thường.


Đến với khu sinh thái, du khách được làm quen với các họ hàng thực vật như: bằng lăng, cơ-nia, lan rừng, mít rừng, dương liễu, đa… đến những loài rau hoang dã như khổ qua rừng, nhíp, bứa, cóc rừng. Nhưng mọi du khách khi đến khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ đều thích, đó là câu cá, với đủ loại cá như: lóc, sặc, chép, lăng, trê, lươn, trạch…Du khách có thể tự mình chế biến các món ăn từ cá hoặc nhờ đầu bếp của khu du lịch làm hộ. Quanh đó, nhiều loài rau, củ cũng được trồng để phục vụ du khách nếu ai đó muốn tự tay vào bếp chế biến món ăn cho gia đình, bạn bè.





Mới đưa vào hoạt động ở giai đoạn đầu, thế nhưng khu du lịch sinh thái Mỹ Lệ đã giữ được chân của nhiều du khách đến tham quan ở mọi miền đất nước. Bạn Nguyễn Thuỳ Hương (nhà ở quận Tân Bình-Tp Hồ Chí Minh) cùng nhóm bạn 11 người đến tham quan trong những ngày đầu năm cho biết: Đến khu du lịch sinh thái này, em có cảm giác như được ở nhà mình (miền Tây). Điều mà em thích nhất là được đi qua cầu khỉ, ngồi xe ngựa vòng quanh khu sinh thái…Chúng em sẽ trở lại vào dịp 30-4 tới. Chị Phạm Thị Mỹ Lệ, Chủ tịch Hội đồng quản trị Công ty cổ phần thương mại - dịch vụ du lịch - xuất nhập khẩu Mỹ Lệ cho biết: Chúng tôi muốn xây dựng nơi đây trở thành một điểm đến tiêu biểu của tỉnh và vùng miền Đông Nam bộ.





* 
Ngọc Thắng

*
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour Sài Gòn - Bình Phước - Núi Bà Rá - Khu du lịch Mỹ Lệ (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Tour du lich Sai Gon - Binh Phuoc - Nui Ba ra - Khu du lich My Le (2 Ngay 1 Dem)*
Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Bình Phước* - *tour du lich Binh Phuoc*
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Bình Phước click vào *du lịch Bình Phước* - *du lich Binh Phuoc**
Tham khảo 1 số Khu du lịch khác tại Khu du lịch - Khu du lich*

----------


## lunas2

con kia pải Đà điểu k nhỉ

----------


## h20love

hình như con gà Tây thì phải/// hihiii

----------

